# red oil pressure warning light flashing help :-)



## audi motorsport (Aug 13, 2009)

hi everyone can you help? my car has been flashing its red oil pressure warning light 
it happened a few weeks back then went away so i changed the oil pressure switch any way and now today it flashed again 
im not too sure if it happened as i was on a very bumpy road or hard cornering its a 2000 1.8t auto any ideas? thanks!


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: red oil pressure warning light flashing help  (audi motorsport)*

Hmmm. Maybe you have LOW OIL PRESSURE. I'd check that before randomly replacing sensors that might not be malfunctioning, but alerting you to a problem.


----------



## audi motorsport (Aug 13, 2009)

hi im sure its not low oil pressure as the tappets would rattle? im now going to fit a revo tech oil pressure gauge just to keep an eye on things


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: (audi motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi motorsport* »_hi im sure its not low oil pressure as the tappets would rattle? im now going to fit a revo tech oil pressure gauge just to keep an eye on things

This is not true. Think of the heat generated by lifters, then think of heat generated by pistons. There may be enough pressure to operate the lifters, but the squirters for the pistons are not cooling enough as they still lubricate. Make sure the pressure is up to par.


----------

